

Mark Zuckerberg: Your Map Is Missing 'Uncharted Territory' - citizenkeys
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/16/mark-zuckerberg-your-map-is-missing-uncharted-territory/

======
citizenkeys
I posted this article because a Zuck quote seems eerily similar to something
Paul Graham wrote.

Zuck: "Your map is wrong," Zuckerberg said. The biggest part of the map has to
be uncharted territory. This map makes it seem like it’s zero-sum, but it’s
not. We’re building value, not just taking it away from someone else."

Paul Graham in "Hackers and Painters" (also "How to Make Wealth"
<http://www.paulgraham.com/wealth.html>):

The Pie Fallacy

A surprising number of people retain from childhood the idea that there is a
fixed amount of wealth in the world. There is, in any normal family, a fixed
amount of money at any moment. But that's not the same thing.

When wealth is talked about in this context, it is often described as a pie.
"You can't make the pie larger," say politicians. When you're talking about
the amount of money in one family's bank account, or the amount available to a
government from one year's tax revenue, this is true. If one person gets more,
someone else has to get less.

I can remember believing, as a child, that if a few rich people had all the
money, it left less for everyone else. Many people seem to continue to believe
something like this well into adulthood. This fallacy is usually there in the
background when you hear someone talking about how x percent of the population
have y percent of the wealth. If you plan to start a startup, then whether you
realize it or not, you're planning to disprove the Pie Fallacy.

